# How do you keep buildings, people & animals in place



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Last year was spent moving dirt and ROCKS, then moving even more ROCKS, building a pond and river, installing track, getting the basics done to the point we were able to run a train by October. Over the winter we accumulated a number of buildings, people, animals and vehicles. Some new (Ridge Road Station closeout prices helped and Santa was good to me) and some used. So this year we get to start placing these items on the layout.

Now my questions; we just had a couple of days with wind gusts of 45 miles per hour and if any of the above items had been just sitting outside they would be long gone. Between the wind and misc. critters how do I keep all these new RR belongings in my yard?

What do most people do to anchor their buildings, people, etc in place?
Does pouring a concrete pad for each building and anchoring to that make sense?
What is the best way to keep people and animals (cows, horses etc) in place? 
How much do you leave out during the year and how much do you only put out for “special” occasions?
If it will work I would like to leave most of it out from spring through fall and bring in for the winter.

Any thoughts or helpful suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Buildings should always sit on some sort of pad to keep them off the wet ground. Poured concrete... too permanent. Extruded(pink) Styrofoam from 1 1/2 or 2" thick works best and is cheap. Buildings should also be weighted from the inside to keep them from blowing around. 
Figures are anchored with a dab of Silicone onto a flat surface. This is not permanent either. You can even silicone figures into or onto a boxcar. I use the Schleich line of animals. They cost more, but are heavy and don't sun fade as well as being the right scale. I have a buffalo herd that sits on Irish Moss. Each one has a hole drilled into the bottom and a piece of coat hanger inserted. That way they can appear as if standing on the moss and not embedded in it. if you email me I can send you photos of what it all looks like. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I use patio blocks for building foundations. And a few dabs of construction adhesive to hold stuff in place


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Buildings all made out of steel on a steel base, no problem staying in place. I place usually a 2-3 inches all around the building on the outside, works good to glue any details and figures around the building. 
I use Lexel adhesive, looks like silicone. If I place a figure on the ground I drill a hole in the figure place a wire in the figure that will stick in the ground. Almost all figures are on the building bases. 
Question Jim, do you live in Missouri? I live in SW Mo. 
Dennis


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I use small bunge cords attached to either poured concrete bases or stepping stones.

I drill holes in the stones and anchor a eye hook or something semilar, and screw an eyehook, of proper size in the roofs of my buildings....attach the cord to both.

Only this year has one of my buildings moved severly but the wind gusts were upwards of 60MPH...otherwise they stay put only moving very little.

To attach people I get this like white stuff that looks like white glue, but when it dries it is clear, but it is like a rubery dry sticky film, that stays that way for quite a whileand that keeps people in place where you want them to stay put.....it is sold at michael's but I think it can be purchased at any simular craft store.

My cows and horses I get a nail hot enough to stick into the animal...then insert what sticks out into the ground...make sure that the nail sticks out of the cow enough to keep it in place.




























Bubba


----------



## cyrtonyx (May 1, 2011)

I use that cement board, used for bathroom tile applications. I cut a base with a demo saw and hot-glue the building to it. then I bury the base. For people I use a dab of hot glue as well.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I glue a brass rod in the bottom of all my people to act as a stake. 2-3" usually holds all my people. They are put out in May and taken in inOctober. As far as a foundation for buildings I use a patio stone for the base. 
Buildings are put out and taken in on the same schedule as the people. What I put out on good weather days or special runs is my diecast cars. Never have left them out at all.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I've just started using Cement board also. It's heavy, but cheap. It comes in 4x6 foot sheets and sells for about $9. It's easy to score and break into the correct size. I just put my building out last month and since then we also have had some 45+ mph winds and nothing budged. I use E6000 glue to attach the building to the cement board after I put several coats of cement latex paint on it. 

So far, so good....

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

How does the cement board hold up to the wet, cold and snow of a typical northern winter?


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

My cement board (hardiboard and backerboard) two types, seems to be deteriorating and brittle over time. Real concrete cracks but holds up better. 

I used to leave figures outside until I noticed the sun bleaches them white 

Dave V


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

a buddy of mine lines the inside of his buildings with heavy duty plexi glass. Doubles as windows AND adds enough weight to stay put. Set them on concrete board - done 
I do not have any building outside but do plan to bring in most smaller ones during winter months.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought one 4x5 sheet of cememt board last year after reading about other people using it. I've cut up most of it and used it in a couple of different places on my layout. It's been down since early last summer and made it through the winter fine. But that isn't much to go on yet. If it still looks good after another few years I'll be sold on it.
Bob


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

This was my first year trying the cement board as I indicated, so I won't know how it holds up for maybe another 5-10 years, I hope. A friend has had some down for 2-3 years and says he has hairline cracks developing, but he did not prep his in any way. He just cut it and put it down. I would suggest at the very minimum getting a latex paint of some type and giving it a couple of coatings. I used the Concrete Latex, so I'm hoping that helps. If not, it's a simple matter of replacing it after a few years, or 5-10 like I'm hoping. 

Mark

*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------

